# Air Cadet Mess Dress?



## cadettrooper (10 Feb 2006)

I was wondering if anyone's squadron wears a mess uniform?   (ie...C1 with white shirt and black bowtie)


----------



## condor888000 (10 Feb 2006)

Technically should not happen(check CATO 55-04). However is quite common for seniors(ie: FSgt+) to wear at a formal dinner.


----------



## yoman (10 Feb 2006)

cadettrooper said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone's squadron wears a mess uniform?   (ie...C1 with white shirt and black bowtie)



My units mess uniform is white shirt and bowtie.


----------



## PViddy (10 Feb 2006)

Their is not an authorized cadet mess dress uniform.  Dress for a mess dinner for a cadet, however would consist of tunic with white dress shirt (or white tux shirt) and black bow tie - no webbing or lanyards (don't know if the last part is pertinent to army or sea cadet corps).

The pipe major (i'll use my unit's example) may wear AF tartan kilt w/ sporran as they are also responsible for the pipe major's toast. 

cheers

PV


----------



## cadettrooper (10 Feb 2006)

cool, thanks you guys. i was just wondering because we recently got a new officer(who's not actually an officer but a reg force PO1), and he won't allow us to wear any kind of special mess dress, he says that if it's not in the dress Reg's it's not allowed. but thanks for the insight now i can tell him it's just an air cadet tradition. thanks alot you guy's!


----------



## PViddy (11 Feb 2006)

Mess dinners in general are not an Air Cadet tradition.  it's just each element has it own traditions in regards to etiquette as well as acceptable dress.  It is commonly understood in the air cadet element that although a white dress shirt and black bow tie may not be in the CATO's as an authorized form of dress, it is what you wear to a mess dinner.

Your PO1 is absolutely correct on the matter.


regards,

PV


----------



## Neill McKay (11 Feb 2006)

PViddy said:
			
		

> Dress for a mess dinner for a cadet, however would consist of tunic with white dress shirt (or white tux shirt) and black bow tie - no webbing or lanyards (don't know if the last part is pertinent to army or sea cadet corps).



It may be widely done but that doesn't begin to make it right.


----------



## PViddy (11 Feb 2006)

> It may be widely done but that doesn't begin to make it right.



Can't contest that Sir.  Also not to worried about it, every AC Sqn. i know does the same thing, the ACA and ACO's are often invited guests at these dinners... get what i am saying?

cheers,

PV


----------



## Tomcat (17 Feb 2006)

Having Mess Dinners is an important part of any cadet training, Army, Air or Sea. As it teaches cadets the proper way in which to handle themselves at such a formal function. Most Army Cadet Units have them at least once a year, on a special occasion. The dress is their regular uniform as some cadets may not have the funding to buy a white shirt and bowtie. This way it is kept uniform for all who attend.


----------



## Cyclonexftw (28 Jul 2008)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Technically should not happen(check CATO 55-04). However is quite common for seniors(ie: FSgt+) to wear at a formal dinner.



My entire squadron (not just seniors) is told to wear white shirts and bowties and if you cannot obtain a bowtie, you wear you blue shirt and black tie as per usual. And like most, we do not bring our wedges.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Jul 2008)

Cyclonexftw said:
			
		

> My entire squadron (not just seniors) is told to wear white shirts and bowties and if you cannot obtain a bowtie, you wear you blue shirt and black tie as per usual. And like most, we do not bring our wedges.



You have a thing for necroposting i see.......


----------



## gwp (28 Jul 2008)

Cadet Mess Dress is C-8
For Air Cadets see
See CATO 55-04

http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/5504A_b.pdf

Same as C-2, except that the white collar dress shirt with black bow tie replaces the shirt and tie.


----------

